# OBX 4X Jeep ?



## aln (May 29, 2006)

Every vehicle I own is a 4x but I've never owned a Jeep ... but since I plan on retiring to Hatteras I really would like to have a rag top model to tool around the town/beach in. I've been researching the models and packages
available but I was curious if you were looking for the best ride for sand what would you get ? Rubicon, Sahara .. rock climber .. Dana suspension, gear ratios ??? All I know at this point is that I would like to have a rag top w/auto tranny ..
outside of that I'm looking for suggestions and thoughts. I have a budget of about 30K so I should be able to get something fairly nice .. what y'all think?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2017)

Don't "throw money" at the situation. Save yourself some cash and buy used. Look at the Jeep "TJ" models. Put your bucks into whatever mods you want - Tires, differentials, etc.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Yea I agree. Save the money and get one with low miles; one think I hate is putting a new vehicle on the sand and in the salty air. I've done it before but I'll always drive used on the beach now.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Depends on what Mrs Ain says first and foremost .. secondly is this jeep or whatever you decide going to also be your daily driver also?
How much True beach driving are you really going to do? The last real jeep was made in 1986, after that they became Chrysler products. I really don't know much about the newer jeeps except to say the newer 4 door jeeps look really good with slightly oversized tires somewhere in the 32 inch range. I think you can get two tops with them as well, soft and a hard. Having the ability to switch tops is defiantly an advantage especially in the cooler months.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

Aint no Mrs. aln so that's not a concern and it will be a daily driver and I expect to do a lot of sand driving. Buddy of mine told me the Rubicon is the only one that comes standard with a beefier suspension and air locks for the front and rear
drives but he also says that can be added to other models. The four door Jeeps with slightly oversized tires do look good and the 4dr is what I will get. One thing about a jeep .. they are highly customizable. Having both hard and soft and tops is definitely a good idea !


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

O.K. I have had many 4x4's and many Jeeps in my life. The Jeep xj is a good choice if you can find a really good used one! I Just bought a new Jeep JK a few months ago, It is a 2 door soft top with 3.23 gears in it. It is the absolute best 4x4 I have ever owned in the past 54 years! The only thing I did was put on a set of "33"s and it will go any where I want beach wise. I had a new Jeep Renegade Trail hawk last year and it was a fine mall crawler but worthless on the beach.
The JK wrangler is bit pricey at about $32000 but worth it if you want a good Jeep! Jeep really did write the book on 4 wheel drive!
N.C. Sharkman P.S. A 4 door is also nice if you need the extra doors; My fishing buddy loves his!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

ncsharkman said:


> I Just bought a new Jeep JK a few months ago, It is a 2 door soft top with 3.23 gears in it. It is the absolute best 4x4 I have ever owned in the past 54 years! The only thing I did was put on a set of "33"s and it will go any where I want beach wise. I had a new Jeep Renegade Trail hawk last year and it was a fine mall crawler but worthless on the beach.


What was the issue with the Renegade Trail Hawk on the beach? Clearance, wheelbase, or something else? I've been looking at that and the Compass to replace my aging Xterra. Everything above those two models is pretty pricey.

(BTW, I love Jeeps. My first vehicle was a busted up old CJ-7 bought in the late 80's, purchased specifically for fishing and beach driving.)


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

I bought the trail Hawk because I believed all the hype from the vidios on their ability. I bought the best one made with every option [9 spd etc]. and trail rating. They are a nice "car" but not much else as far as 4x4 capable. The computer has some kind of built in so called safety thing that kills the power when it thinks the jeep is stuck because the wheels lose traction. I had to be towed out of my front yard after it got stuck after a very hard rain! I was pizzed off at that time for sure! Also you have to let the air down on the beach if it is even a little bit soft. My wife has a Patriot and its better off road than the Trail Hawk. I wouldn't trade my Wrangler for two of them!


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

I see where they're going to have a 3.0 liter diesel as an option for the 2018 JL model as well as the standard 6 cyl. with an 8 speed auto tranny. I like the direction they are heading.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Run, dont walk away from any mopar enigne that is an x.7. ALL ARE JUNK!!!!

That being said I love the older 4.0L I6. If it were me I would look for a 2004-2006 Jeep Wrangler (TJ) Unlimited with the 4.0L. Would be the perfect jeep IMO for a beach runaround with a small lift or level and a set of 33-35".
Something like this.









If it were me and I lived on the island though I would look at an older Mil-Spec HUMVEE. You can get them cheap and with the flooding issues and storms etc it would be a beast. But I also plan on being a professional lottery winner also sooooooo


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I would look for an older Jeep Cherokee. Beach worthy stock, and can easily be made better with all the after market add ons out there for Jeeps.
They have the advantage of being able to store and lock up longer one piece rods, and, unless you are a giant, you can put the back seat down, and go to sleep.


----------



## fishdude (Nov 3, 2015)

If it will be a full time Hatteras vehicle, don't be surprised if whatever you buy becomes a rust bucket faster than you imagined. The salt in the air down there will eventually take its toll, even if you wash it religiously. I would undercoat/rhinocoat everything that is not stainless or aluminum 
As for 4x4, i've seen station wagons on the beach as long as they are aired down and driven with some sense. Get something with enough ground clearance to get through some occasional deep ruts, but no need for anything fancy. Wranglers don't have enough room for me, even with a front and rear rack. I like dena's comment above.


----------



## MSRIEF (May 21, 2007)

spydermn said:


> Run, dont walk away from any mopar enigne that is an x.7. ALL ARE JUNK!!!!
> 
> That being said I love the older 4.0L I6. If it were me I would look for a 2004-2006 Jeep Wrangler (TJ) Unlimited with the 4.0L. Would be the perfect jeep IMO for a beach runaround with a small lift or level and a set of 33-35".
> Something like this.
> ...



Have to disagree with the X.7's being junk. My 2002 Laredo has 210,000+ miles and still going like the energizer bunny, FWIW.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

The inline 6cyl 4.0 was good but Don't knock the jk's v-6! I get about 21-24 mpg with my 2017 Wrangler and it has 285 h.p. and lots of torque. Also a lifetime warranty on the engine. Usually, engines last on how you maintain them.
P.S. If you can't tell, I love my Jeep!!!
Sharkman


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Both of my rigs on the sand. That TJ was unstoppable. I had the 4.0 motor bored and stroked and 4:10 gears put in. With those 37-14.50 tires aired down and in 4Lo she literally would glide down the beach. 

The superduty was great too but heavy and required me to air those 38"s down close to the iffy zone.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

1BadF350 said:


> Both of my rigs on the sand. That TJ was unstoppable. I had the 4.0 motor bored and stroked and 4:10 gears put in. With those 37-14.50 tires aired down and in 4Lo she literally would glide down the beach.
> 
> The superduty was great too but heavy and required me to air those 38"s down close to the iffy zone.


 That TJ is beautiful sir, One fine example of how it should be done!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

ncsharkman said:


> 1BadF350 said:
> 
> 
> > Both of my rigs on the sand. That TJ was unstoppable. I had the 4.0 motor bored and stroked and 4:10 gears put in. With those 37-14.50 tires aired down and in 4Lo she literally would glide down the beach.
> ...


Thanks! The party is over for me though. Sold the Jeep to help pay for the wedding and sold the superduty to help put the downpayment on the house. 
Now I'm "1badFiesta".....sigh......


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

My 2c's worth.

Wrangler seems to be attractive but I would get a used one. I thought about getting one and riding around in the sun and wind with a Hottie by my side. These days I try and stay out of the sun if I can. I am deeply tanned but it seems like UV rays are more powerful than 20-30 years ago and I try and have shade time when I can find it. Pretty much no rain and hard SW all summer long. I have not opened the sun-roof all year on my Grand Cherokee.

As others have posted not enough room in Wrangler, sure you can put your rods in a rack, but after a while when you are down here for a good while, you realize this is an up and coming Heroin area and the little dopers may find your sticks attractive, sitting in a rack, as in your rack is their rack. I have heard on the island of Oahu, the locals leave their Jeeps windows open and doors unlocked, so the miscreants do not knife open the jeep top in search of their next high.

Mostly drove full size Suburbans and pick-ups in the past and they go down the beach just as smooth as a Wrangler and are far superior out on the road and they hold way more tackle securely out of sight of the dopers. 

Running a Grand Cherokee at the moment and it is way smoother on the open highway even with aired down tires, air down to around 20 or so and keep them that way all the time. $10K in tackle and guns and doper will need to set off an alarm to get at the sticks, rather than just plucking them out of a rod rack.

Probably getting a Suburban to replace the Grand Cherokee on the road anyway and keep the Grand Cherokee for the beach. It mostly goes where I need to get, lower the air pressure the easier it is but I compromise so I do not have to air down or up every time I want to access th beach.

I would get a Fiesta but I heard they bottom out in the Walmart parking lot and they have a hard time with a 1509 tip section.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Garboman said:


> My 2c's worth.
> 
> Wrangler seems to be attractive but I would get a used one. I thought about getting one and riding around in the sun and wind with a Hottie by my side. These days I try and stay out of the sun if I can. I am deeply tanned but it seems like UV rays are more powerful than 20-30 years ago and I try and have shade time when I can find it. Pretty much no rain and hard SW all summer long. I have not opened the sun-roof all year on my Grand Cherokee.
> 
> ...


That 1509 sticking out the sun roof would look like a rolling Hors d'oeuvre


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Who can afford a sun roof these days? Heck i have manual locks and crank windows


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

MSRIEF said:


> Have to disagree with the X.7's being junk. My 2002 Laredo has 210,000+ miles and still going like the energizer bunny, FWIW.


4.7 LOL nope junk. If you maintain them they can last but as a whole they are junk. They have horrible cooling systems and MOPAR has never been able to make a good head gasket. I have worked in the automotive field for 10 years. ANY mopar with a .7 engine I tell people to run from (yes even the "Hemi"). The 4.0 was the last gas engine MOPAR had in a vehicle. It was made by AMC so that may be why it didn't suck.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

spydermn said:


> Run, dont walk away from any mopar enigne that is an x.7. ALL ARE JUNK!!!!
> 
> That being said I love the older 4.0L I6. If it were me I would look for a 2004-2006 Jeep Wrangler (TJ) Unlimited with the 4.0L. Would be the perfect jeep IMO for a beach runaround with a small lift or level and a set of 33-35".
> Something like this.
> ...


Dude! You're a real "Show Dog"!

How about post a jeep that is actually yours....That one ISNT! 

I don't think whatever ten years automotive experience counts from working tire and oil change department at Walmart really qualifies. 

I've got fifteen years buying and selling CJs and YJs...As I specified above.. I quit selling them in 08. Keeping only one (an 83 Renegade/ Laredo) that came from California. 

Unless you have personally torn a whatever .7 engine down and put it back together with your own hands on some race team or engine shop .....The guy just told you he had one that 210,000 miles with no issues ,and you tell him his stuff is JUNK ??? That's Cold!

I'm sure there are others who probably have the same (???) .7 they paid their hard earned money for and it has given them GREAT service, and a long life. Do you or have you ever, even own a jeep product in this discussion?

The ORIGINAL TOPIC was Ain wants a daily driver/beach vehicle.... one with a removable top so he can feel the sun on his head and wind in what little hair he has left.... in the end he will make the right decision for himself... 

might be the 4door with bigger tires or something like what Garbo drives.... Garbo goes anywhere he wants with his rolling tackle shop. I've seen it and him do it.

Lastly the 4.0 I you refer to.... is still the same Basic block used in the 199, 232, and 258 used in The Pacer, Gremlin, Matador, Javelin, IH Scouts, and maybe your Grandma's Rambler.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

spydermn said:


> 4.7 LOL nope junk. If you maintain them they can last but as a whole they are junk. They have horrible cooling systems and MOPAR has never been able to make a good head gasket. I have worked in the automotive field for 10 years. ANY mopar with a .7 engine I tell people to run from (yes even the "Hemi"). The 4.0 was the last gas engine MOPAR had in a vehicle. It was made by AMC so that may be why it didn't suck.


What are you recommending with ten years automotive experience?

My 4.7 just went over 100,000 miles this month. Grand Cherokees have about ten things that go wrong with them. Brakes are the worst issue with them. Did have to replace the Radiator, but the cooling system has been fine other than that. 

4.7 is pretty responsive and a good fit power wise for Grand Cherokee, might be a little small for a full size pickup loaded up.

I bought 4.7 brand new in 2003, not in the automotive field but I have driven it for around 14 Years. Been a decent vehicle on the sand and as long as you are not in real deep monster truck ruts it is just fine on the beach.

I did read that 5.7 Hemis were experiencing unexplained engine failures.

Been driving on the OBX beaches for going on 4 decades, seen just about every make of ORV break down or get stuck.

Wish I was there when NC Shark Man got stuck in his own front yard in a Renegade.

Thinking about an X5 4.6IS, but have never seen one on the beach. Not sure if they have the same issues with traction control as some AWD.

Never sits well with me when people generalize about "All" on any subject. If you wanted to see bad engines and trucks you should have been around in the 1960's. Nothing lasted too long back

I tell people to run from Toyotas Seen more than a few Tundras this summer jacked up so high the occupants need ladders to get in and out, must be set up for rock crawling You sure don't need a 6-8" lift out on the sand and giant tires are more of a liability to drivetrains.

When I was young I did have a 1 ton GMC with a corvette engine and a 6" lift and 38" Monster Mudders, it was the slowest noisiest thing on the road with those giant tires, I guess every man has to go Bigfoot once in your life before you settle down and get a Fiesta.


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

Ah heck, for 30k you can get a nicely restored Early Bronco or get you a mid-70's Toyota Land Cruiser and fit it out with a SBC crate motor, you'll be set to go.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

They see me rollin....they hatin'


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

haven't had a jeep for years, last one was an 84 CJ8, never got along well with the 4.0's, guess I just asked to much from them, after blowing the 2nd 4.0 in that scrambler, stuck a 360 V-8 in it, got just as good of mileage and had way more power. my last wagoner I had was lifted, with 33's rocking a 455 olds motor.
js


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

It's a sad fact of internet forums that people will see a couple words and hijack threads and go off into no mans land but it's all good because as the thread drifts there are actually some morsels and tidbits that are still
relevant to the topic... like tires, fishing gear thieves and such which are all things to consider .. and hopefully when the newer jeeps come out with retractable tops and diesel engines some of those things will be addressed.
I was just looking for a good jeep runaround for NH/KDH to tool around north of the Bonner Bridge .. the vehicle for fishing Hatteras/Ocoke/ and PI will not be the same .. tip of the hat to all for the thoughts .. thanks.

ALN


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

aln said:


> It's a sad fact of internet forums that people will see a couple words and hijack threads and go off into no mans land but it's all good because as the thread drifts there are actually some morsels and tidbits that are still
> relevant to the topic... like tires, fishing gear thieves and such which are all things to consider .. and hopefully when the newer jeeps come out with retractable tops and diesel engines some of those things will be addressed.
> I was just looking for a good jeep runaround for NH/KDH to tool around north of the Bonner Bridge .. the vehicle for fishing Hatteras/Ocoke/ and PI will not be the same .. tip of the hat to all for the thoughts .. thanks.
> 
> ALN


 I've been around for over 70 years and thieves, dope heads etc. have always been around but will not dictate what I enjoy or drive! I had all my "sharkin" gear stolen at Sand bridge pier parking lot at noon on a sunny Saturday 30 years ago from my Chevy blazer while every thing was locked inside so that didn't stop these punks. I recommended the Jeep JK because its a damn fine 4x4 and seems to go about anywhere I want to. I also carry concealed all the time [50 + years now] so it would be up to would be robber to decide his best course of action if the scenario ever came up. Buy what you want but don't let some possible threat make up your mind for you!
good luck, Sharkman


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Just because 2na loves to poke his nose where he thinks he knows all I am going to respond.
Jeeps I or my family members have owned (all 4x4 to save writing): '95 y/j 2.5, '97 Wrangler 4.0, '76 CJ 360, 1990 Cherokee 4.0, 1995 Grand Cherokee 5.2, 2002 cherokee 4.0, 2005 t/j 4.0, 2013 j/k 3.6 ruby , 2014 j/k 3.8 unlimited, 2015 t/y unlimited.

I was a service manager at dealerships, corp stores, ma and pa shops (off-road/performance specialist)....But WTF do I know. I am not the almighty 2na.

As a whole the .7 engines were/are terrible. They have consistent cooling issues from cavitated water pumps to blown head gaskets to problems with the "lifetime" coolant. Unless very well maintained they are a 100,000 mile throw away vehicle. Most people do not do the level of maintenance needed to keep them on the road. I have seen Ford Pintos and Pontiac Le Mans on the road with 200 on them also, but they are few and far between.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I am trying to help the guy not buy a money pit. If you buy a wrangler you get one with the 4.0 or the 3.8. The 3.6 is the minivan motor they threw into them for a while to keep the brand going when they were in between the DB and Fiat days. Personally I would tell everyone to stay away from anything mopar mad after the mid '70's if it was not diesel. BUT I understand the draw of a wrangler at/on the beach. They are fun.

But, you know, again that info did not come from the mouth of the Surf God 2na so it is obviously bad info


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

spydermn said:


> I am trying to help the guy not buy a money pit. If you buy a wrangler you get one with the 4.0 or the 3.8. The 3.6 is the minivan motor they threw into them for a while to keep the brand going when they were in between the DB and Fiat days. Personally I would tell everyone to stay away from anything mopar mad after the mid '70's if it was not diesel. BUT I understand the draw of a wrangler at/on the beach. They are fun.


What's your opinion of the new turbo diesels they have coming out in the L series .. or is there not enough data available yet to get a good idea ?


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

spyderman, your right about the 4.0. I have had 5 Cherokee sports over the last BUNCH OF YEARS AND THEY ARE GREAT MOTORS! The 3.6 in my wrangler seems ok to me and it has loads of torque and runs great on the beach! I've been a mechanic all my life but mostly building "drag" cars and engines and street rods. The 3.6 may not be so great but I really don't know. That's why I got a lifetime warrenty. I'm big on maintenance so that will be a factor in my case.
P.S. I still LOVE MY JEEP!!!


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

aln: it is a fiat, so it can go both ways. I really don't know much about diesel beyond how they work and they can make ridiculous torque and HP numbers. Always stayed with petrol engines. No reason other than I never needed one. It has come under scrutiny by the EPA since they started importing them so IDK how it will play out. I hope it works. I hope we get more diesel in this country. 

Sharkman: The 3.6 is not as bad as the 2.7, 3.7 or 5.7. It has its own issues. My biggest issue is that it was the power source for the Caravans and those NEVER lasted. Now, I cannot put that all down to being a bad engine as it was probably 50/50 tech/engineering issues and the other 50% would be the problem behind the steering wheel not knowing how to maintain a vehicle. I am a Toyota fan. I have seen those abused to no end and not die. If you take car of them....good god they last. Yes, I currently drive a Ford. That is because I made a mistake buying new shiny things and have regretted it almost every day since. I want my Tundra back  My brothers both still drive Wranglers. One has a 2013 Ruby the other an Unlimited Ruby. Both are nice but show their age quickly. I love to steel them when I go visit but don't want to drive one every day.

Side note: All in all I would love to build a K5 Chevy 350 4x4 for hunting/fishing use only; but that will not be for a long time.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

As my screen name will imply, ive had experience with diesel motors in my day and this is what I can tell you:
1) yes they make ridiculous tork at low RPM, great for oversized tires
2)fuel efficiency is much greater than gassers
3)you will pay a crazy premium for the diesel option, probably $5k or more than a gas motor
4) Maintenance costs are through the roof. Diesels typically use alot more oil, so oil changes will be more expensive. My 350 held 15 quarts but i realize the smaller diesels will use less. 
5) recent changes in EPA emmisions laws add even more maintenance costs due to the addition of diesel particulate fluids and whatnot. 

If you do not care about the excess maintenance costs, the benefits of a diesel are tremendous. It just costs alot of dough. 
My opinion is diesel is the way to go IF you can get past the additional cost of ownership and maintenance.


----------



## twbranch (May 28, 2014)

View attachment 42202


My rig and what I would buy....a TJ. Probably the most capable stock Jeep ever built. Mine has a budget boost with shocks and 32" tires. It is manual but I prefer auto on the beach. You can find them with low miles around NC for 10k or so.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

1BadF350 said:


> If you do not care about the excess maintenance costs, the benefits of a diesel are tremendous. It just costs alot of dough.
> My opinion is diesel is the way to go IF you can get past the additional cost of ownership and maintenance.


The bit I do know about diesel, F350 nailed it. Repair cost are generally very expensive also. I remember oil changes running $150-200 for a ford/chevy diesel, merc and VW were pricey also but closer to 1 Benjamin that to 2. Repairs cost always blew me away how much everything cost to fix. I remember a guy needing a new stock turbo and it running close to $5k and he was seriously saying he thought it would have been more. Mind blown!


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

O.K. If you want a good used Jeep TJ or CJ or JK or an xJ there is a small car lot here in Grandy N.C. called Barefoot auto that all ways has a real nice selection of Jeep 4x4's for reasonable prices. These guys are honest [I have done business with them over the years]!
There phone number is 252-564-2671 . Grandy is only 15-20 minutes from Kitty Hawk. I'm not bird dogging for them but are telling you how it is, they are good guys
Sharkman


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

ncsharkman said:


> O.K. If you want a good used Jeep TJ or CJ or JK or an xJ there is a small car lot here in Grandy N.C. called Barefoot auto that all ways has a real nice selection of Jeep 4x4's for reasonable prices. These guys are honest [I have done business with them over the years]!
> There phone number is 252-564-2671 . Grandy is only 15-20 minutes from Kitty Hawk. I'm not bird dogging for them but are telling you how it is, they are good guys
> Sharkman


I know that place. Their prices are outrageous. I wouldn't buy from them if they had a 50% off sale.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

1BadF350 said:


> I know that place. Their prices are outrageous. I wouldn't buy from them if they had a 50% off sale.


 Boy, I guess you told me! Thanks for your wisdom on any subject known to man. I guess I should just go out and burn my Jeep now, and go buy one of those f-350's like you have.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

ncsharkman said:


> 1BadF350 said:
> 
> 
> > I know that place. Their prices are outrageous. I wouldn't buy from them if they had a 50% off sale.
> ...


I wasnt trying to tell you anything. If you want to play butthurt go ahead. I was just stating my opinion on their prices. Sorry if your a$$ got chapped over it.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

spydermn said:


> Just because 2na loves to poke his nose where he thinks he knows all I am going to respond.
> Jeeps I or my family members have owned (all 4x4 to save writing): '95 y/j 2.5, '97 Wrangler 4.0, '76 CJ 360, 1990 Cherokee 4.0, 1995 Grand Cherokee 5.2, 2002 cherokee 4.0, 2005 t/j 4.0, 2013 j/k 3.6 ruby , 2014 j/k 3.8 unlimited, 2015 t/y unlimited.
> 
> I was a service manager at dealerships, corp stores, ma and pa shops (off-road/performance specialist)....But WTF do I know. I am not the almighty 2na.
> ...




You are blowing my desire for an Ex-Cop Charger with a 5.7L Hemi. I tend to think that I own the 100 feet behind me on Rt. !2 whist driving to and fro and get annoyed when a driver in a hurry is riding ten feet from my bumper at 55 MPH. No one tailgates a Police Hemi on Hatteras. No one (see even I am guilty of that all inclusive). Internet has some of the 5.7L failing and self destructing. So I guess I will forget Ex-Cop scenarios.

As far as High Jacking, that is going to happen, it is Labor Day Weekend now and there are a lot of vehicles on the road. If Mr. Aln is looking for a Jeep to run to the Home Depot, and to park at Sam and Omie's I would recommend a BMW X5 4.6is. This is a bored and stroked 4.4L from the folks that brought us WWII and WWI. Why BMW? Chicks dig them and there are hundreds of Jeeps running around every day on the OBX. Maintenance costs are through the roof on BMW products, but this is why Chicks dig them, they know you have money.

Stand out in a crowd or be just another Wrangler bumping and bouncing on down the road, just make sure you get another color than whatever Sharkman is driving around in...he might forget where he parked his Jeep at the Home Depot in Kitty Hawk and put rounds in your direction thinking he needs to protect his property.....


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

ncsharkman said:


> Boy, I guess you told me! Thanks for your wisdom on any subject known to man. I guess I should just go out and burn my Jeep now, and go buy one of those f-350's like you have.


Don't worry Shark...he is in a Fiesta now, F350 is only a rusting memory.

Back in training for the MAN 2017 Fall Opener...bombing it on out there at Ramp 43 this afternoon..... easy 180 yards with six ounce pyramid.

Talk about a high jack


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I love Garbo's posts 

Correct me if I am wrong but aren't X1/X3/X5 AWD? I am guessing you were joking but I cannot see one of them doing well in the sand with the low sidewalls and lack of clearance. Now a Volvo XC90 is a possibility or a Porsche Cayenne with the off road package (no I am not joking, they have one). Would need a different wheel and tires but would be fun as hell to throw a cooler rack on and take to the sand! 

(Thread-jacking continued)


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

You can have it all:
Heads turning
Lots of power
Lots of prestige
Apparently really good reliability
Incredible offroad capability
Creature comforts 
Babes
Just get this:


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

spydermn said:


> I love Garbo's posts
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong but aren't X1/X3/X5 AWD? I am guessing you were joking but I cannot see one of them doing well in the sand with the low sidewalls and lack of clearance. Now a Volvo XC90 is a possibility or a Porsche Cayenne with the off road package (no I am not joking, they have one). Would need a different wheel and tires but would be fun as hell to throw a cooler rack on and take to the sand!
> 
> (Thread-jacking continued)


X5 4.6is is low slung, 20 inch low sidewalls and AWD. It can go up and down the beach in easy conditions, sure it will get stuck when the going gets dicey. At one time 2 wheel drive was what most folks used on the OBX in the days before locking rear differentials and auto locking hubs. 

Remember you are not in a 4.6is to conquer Moab, you are hunting Hotties. Just Keep Jarvis Towing phone number in your contacts and roll where you want, when you want, most folks with a few exceptions are happy to assist with a tow, especially when the hear that high compression engine roaring as it attacks the sand and Germanic aluminum wheels dig extra wide holes to the uni-body frame.

This Big Box Mercedes looks good, but we are talking beach and corrosion so if the Benz is going for $150K and the gently used 2002 4.6is is going for under 8K, you know what your next move will have to be.

Of all the vehicles out on the sand that I see and I am on Ramp 43 whilst I type, the 1/2 ton full size trucks from GM and Ford seem to have the easiest time. Mostly OEM tires, the big tires look great in the Home Depot parking lot but the have such increased friction that you can hear the motors and drive trains struggle at times. I am also including wranglers as part of the group that seems lacking in the ease of operation on the beach. I have had several 1/2 ton F150's and with regular tires aired down to 20 would go through even the sketchy areas on the sand with ease. 

Noisiest of all and the most labored are the 3/4-1 ton Diesels with large tires, they make a great deal of unnecessary noise...smoke.. and stress just to get going from a parked position, not to mention the 120 decibel hum from those giant chunks of rubber wailing on down the road.

What is "Bullet Proof" mean? See a lot of "Bullet Proof Diesels with 150-200K miles on them going for 25K, you do know you can get a Brand New 2017 F250 with gas 6.2L and 4x4 for just over 28K at the moment, plastic seats and roll up windows, same set up as in the 1980's.....


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

"bullet proofed" is a term coined buy Ford 6.0L diesel owners. That motor was so bad, owners would spend almost $10k to tear down that motor and install new head studs, oil coolers and a host of other crap just to make it reliable.
I had a 7.3 so it was "bullet proof" the day it was born
For those of you guys not wanting children, or more children, i can say with 100% certainty that a Ford Fiesta with a pier cart on the back is probably the most effective form of birth control I've ever used.


----------



## RonRon (Oct 15, 2014)

1BadF350 said:


> "For those of you guys not wanting children, or more children, i can say with 100% certainty that a Ford Fiesta with a pier cart on the back is probably the most effective form of birth control I've ever used.


That is hilarious, and sad...


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

[

Of all the vehicles out on the sand that I see and I am on Ramp 43 whilst I type, the 1/2 ton full size trucks from GM and Ford seem to have the easiest time. Mostly OEM tires, the big tires look great in the Home Depot parking lot but the have such increased friction that you can hear the motors and drive trains struggle at times. I am also including wranglers as part of the group that seems lacking in the ease of operation on the beach. I have had several 1/2 ton F150's and with regular tires aired down to 20 would go through even the sketchy areas on the sand with ease. 

In the world we have a choice, We can live in a world of fantasy where we think how things should be or we wish it to be or we can choose the world I like to call 'real ville" which is how things really are regardless of how we "feel" about them. In the end however, facts will all ways trump over feelings! In todays way of thinking, sadly, people don't want to accept facts but seem to have an emotion driven reality based on what seems to be politically correct at the time..


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

1BadF350 said:


> "bullet proofed" is a term coined buy Ford 6.0L diesel owners. That motor was so bad, owners would spend almost $10k to tear down that motor and install new head studs, oil coolers and a host of other crap just to make it reliable.
> I had a 7.3 so it was "bullet proof" the day it was born
> For those of you guys not wanting children, or more children, i can say with 100% certainty that a Ford Fiesta with a pier cart on the back is probably the most effective form of birth control I've ever used.


1Bad, I was wondering about your F350, engine size, I see now it was 7.3. Having one of those is like owning gold, Ford hasn't made a decent diesel since the 7.3 IMO. I have a friend that recently picked one up with only 60k miles on it, he has already been offered 3x what he paid for it. Hate you had to get rid of yours, great engines.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

ncsharkman said:


> [
> 
> Of all the vehicles out on the sand that I see and I am on Ramp 43 whilst I type, the 1/2 ton full size trucks from GM and Ford seem to have the easiest time. Mostly OEM tires, the big tires look great in the Home Depot parking lot but the have such increased friction that you can hear the motors and drive trains struggle at times. I am also including wranglers as part of the group that seems lacking in the ease of operation on the beach. I have had several 1/2 ton F150's and with regular tires aired down to 20 would go through even the sketchy areas on the sand with ease.
> 
> In the world we have a choice, We can live in a world of fantasy where we think how things should be or we wish it to be or we can choose the world I like to call 'real ville" which is how things really are regardless of how we "feel" about them. In the end however, facts will all ways trump over feelings! In todays way of thinking, sadly, people don't want to accept facts but seem to have an emotion driven reality based on what seems to be politically correct at the time..


What fantasy world are you refer to? What do politics have to do with my post? I am out here on 43 at the moment this fine Saturday Labor Day Weekend and not a Wrangler in site, three late model GM's and a late model F150. No Wranglers (which are an extremely capable off road vehicle, but suffer from lack of storage, relatively harsh suspension and when purchase brand new seem to be an over priced toy).

My Dad had a WWII era Jeep at my Grandfather's Ranch in the Sierra Nevada region of California in the 1950's - 1960's. I remember my Dad having to work on it a lot to keep it running. It had no top. It was fun for a kid anyway and I can remember being jealous when an older Cousin was allowed to drive it on the Ranch property whilst I at age 9 was relegated to the seating area in the back.

Thought about getting a Wrangler at one time, but when you can get a Full Size F250 4x4 Brand New for the price of the Wrangler, then the abilities like towing and storage make the Wranglers less appealing.

Riding around the beach and the OBX in your Wrangler with the Sun on your back and the wind in your hair sounds great until you get into the "Reality" that maybe you have had enough sun for the day and maybe you should have a little more protection from the wind to cut down on the sand that finds its way into everything. If you are just using the Wrangler for grocery getting and tooling around and not spending all day on the beach then I can see its appeal. 

I spend most days out on the beach at the moment and this is my personal view of reality of beach driving the OBX, you are welcome to yours

All this being said if the price is right and I have funds available, who knows I might have room for a used Wrangler to play around with. Manual Trans for me


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

Well that's good to know since I already have an '08 F-150 SCREW 4x ... was thinking about putting a camper on it .. or trading it for a F250 extended cab since I could get a better camper shell plus have better towing/pulling. And it's okay if I hijack my own thread  ..


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

aln said:


> Well that's good to know since I already have an '08 F-150 SCREW 4x ... was thinking about putting a camper on it .. or trading it for a F250 extended cab since I could get a better camper shell plus have better towing/pulling. And it's okay if I hijack my own thread  ..


Speaking with Joker last night about wild Boar hunting and cooking, Joker mentioned Porsche Cayenne as an option. It was also mentioned earlier in this thread, so it piqued my interest enough to research.

BMW X5 4.6is is now out, it pales with the Cayenne and specifically referencing the Cayenne Turbo. A co-worker in Mortgage Banking bought one brand new in 2004 when Mortgage Banking was near its peak. I liked it okay, but he traded it in on a Land Rover Range Rover HSE Supercharged which is also a great option for OBX but is plagued by its politically un-correct vision as a "Rich Man" only status symbol, for the "Country Club" set only.

Back to the Cayenne Turbo early models are in the price range for OBX ORV, not the newer ones which are $100K. 

$10K-20K for 2004-2008 models with relatively high mileage. But near identical to US Pick-Up Trucks of same vintage, you are getting Germanic engineering at $.15 on the $1.00.

Adjustable Ride Height

Roof Racks

Locking Differential (No need for Jarvis with this Bavarian baby)

450 HP 150+ MPH no problem out running Police Charger Hemis, they are left in the dust having to radio for backup...

Class III Tow Hitch for Back-Racking your rod/cooler setup

Did I mention 450 HP

Porsche has some appeal to Hotties as a "Sleeper" no she will not want to sleep in it, but she has heard Porsche vehicles are high on maintenance costs and Germanic OEM parts and she is right on the money here as these cars bleed $$ when in the shop.

If you are handy with tools and willing to wrench, this could be the ultimate cross-over the dunes vehicle.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I need to find you the info on the Cayenne's with the factory Porsche Off Road Package (Transsyberia Package). They really were a great luxury off roader. As for deep soft sand at ramp 23 or 44 when its been closed for a while I do not know. There are a couple articles written about it driving the Rubicon Trail with little difficulty. They look pretty wicked when decked out to run off road.











I have had many friends who fell for the looks and interiors of Land Rovers (Discovery, LR2, LR3, Range Rovers of all kinds) and ALL spent as much time in the shop as in the garage of the owners. When they worked they really were nice...when they worked.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

Y'all can shove that Porsche, Land Rover and all the rest of that. I'll roll in a Ford, Chevy or Jeep ..


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Aln' I agree 100%! I'm a jeep "fan boy" of course but I've had all three in the past and like them all. Hell, some of my best friends drive Fords and I have a 55 Chevy that I love!
Sharkman


----------

